# Cannon 11/30



## Abubob (Nov 30, 2013)

*11/30/13*

*Cannon Mountain, NH*

*Conditions: *Loose man-made and completely hardpack.

*Trip Report: *If a picture is worth a thousand words what a POV worth? Check out those R11's Snowmonster! Had a blast. Good first day out. Another video a little later.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 1, 2013)

I was there also.  It was a good first day at Cannon. The new tower guns are very long on Gary's and Rocket.

Looks like mid mtn may open this week with as slight twist to its opening also Middle Ravine was being blasted as opposed to upper section Lower Cannon.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice post, nice turns.  Puck It and I were there, but not too much to add in terms of a report. That vid pretty much sums up the conditions.  Should have tried to connect with you for sum turns.  But judging by the shadow lengths I"d say you were there a little later in the day than us.  We were gone by ~1pm.  Heading up there now for a little more of the same.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice Abubob....nice not to see a mob scene scraping it all up.  Also like the potential following Youtube squirrel trap thing too(or I guess that came from my _History?).
_


----------



## Abubob (Dec 1, 2013)

And here's the trap door. I avoided Rocket because of the light (yes - didn't get there until noon). I had even more trepidation when I saw the extreme hard pack. Since the light was terrible we just took it slow.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 1, 2013)

Very nice videos


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 1, 2013)

Went back for more today.  I don't really feel like it justifies a whole new trip report thread since the lifts, runs, and conditions were basically the same as my report from 11/29 and Aububob's report from 11/30 in this thread.  The only difference was that it was a little warmer today (~25 vs ~15) and the snow was noticeably softer.  

I was fortunate to hit Cannon's first 3 days in a row.  Things are shaping up nice and people are in high spirits.  It was great skiing solo today to ride the lifts with people and catch the universal buzz about early season.  

Still, I can't wait to start getting some real vertical, real snow, and real variety.  This type of skiing is a little repetitive......


----------



## Abubob (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm gonna guess and say you hit 44.5 on Rocket. This would be a good slope for a ski off with bfreetuna. Skiers left is usually groomed flat. Three days - I'm a little jealous.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 1, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Very nice videos



Thanks, boss.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 1, 2013)

Abubob said:


> I'm gonna guess and say you hit 44.5 on Rocket. This would be a good slope for a ski off with bfreetuna. Skiers left is usually groomed flat. Three days - I'm a little jealous.



It was probably Rocket,  I wasn't paying attention throughout the day. Every side of all the trails was groomed out though so who knows.  It wasn't a particularly fast day.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 1, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> It was probably Rocket,  I wasn't paying attention throughout the day. Every side of all the trails was groomed out though so who knows.  It wasn't a particularly fast day.



Betcha ya coulda hit 80 yesterday


----------



## Puck it (Dec 1, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> It was probably Rocket,  I wasn't paying attention throughout the day. Every side of all the trails was groomed out though so who knows.  It wasn't a particularly fast day.




I will ill blow it away with tuna speed. I downloaded top your app today. We will see.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 4, 2013)

Puck it - I found something of yours - apparently.




PB303848 by Bob Misu, on Flickr


----------



## Puck it (Dec 4, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Puck it - I found something of yours - apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be mine!!!!!!!  Normally park at Zoomer but need to get pass on Saturday.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 4, 2013)

No az stickers?? Wtf lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Abubob (Dec 4, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> No az stickers??



Nick! Send this guy some stickers nelsap - I mean asap.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 4, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> No az stickers?? Wtf lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone




He hasn't won anything yet.  That's when Nick loads you up with the stickers.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 4, 2013)

The other side has just as many.


----------

